# Arrival Fantom Cross Uno - Hope BD corrects the problem



## Kabek (Sep 17, 2008)

My Fantom Cross Uno arrived. 

1. Packing was good although one of the rear Avid shortys had worn through the box but no damage. (There was another poster who showed a picture of the same thing, maybe Mike will address this since it is happening to a number of people it appears.)

2. Low end accessories which is to be expected at this price point but I already have replacement parts for many of those items.

3. The PROBLEM is both the front and rear wheel are CONSIDERABLY out of true, NOT ABLE to use with brakes.

I politely emailed BD and they responded back saying that everything comes that way from the factory but I don't think they realized both wheels are unusable as is. I then emailed them back explaining the situation and hopefully they will respond in a positive manner.

Another problem is that I have an Immortal Ice on order for my wife. If they don't handle this properly I think I will just need to get a refund before the other bike ships. This would be unfortunate as that will/or would have been my 3rd bike from BD. I hope they address this correctly because they will either end a relationship or continue one from someone who purchases bikes at a rate of about 1 a year with many friends who purchase bikes as well.

The last thing is my price point is higher especially for a low end bike seeing that I have to pay an extra $150 shipping per a bike to Alaska.

Hoping BD honors what they promote as 100% satisfaction.

Waiting,
Kyle


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Kabek said:


> My Fantom Cross Uno arrived.
> 
> 1. Packing was good although one of the rear Avid shortys had worn through the box but no damage. (There was another poster who showed a picture of the same thing, maybe Mike will address this since it is happening to a number of people it appears.)
> 
> ...


 Kyle,

As I know and another meber on another forum pointed out, BD does mention in the confromation e-mail that wheels might need to be trued.

But I agree that major wobbles like my trear wheel has in unaccpetable. I have seen plenty of Alex Wheels like mine come form the factory either perfect or bareley out of true.

I am very happy with the bike so far, except for the front wheel damage really.


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, my front wheel is dished as well. However, mine wasn't that bad.


----------

